# Felt 2015



## dd123

I am about to buy a Felt z5 and wondering if I should wait few mos for felt 2015 and see how does the line up look esp with new shimano 105 5800 arrival.
I can wait for few months.

Probably, too early to talk about Felt 2015 ?

Thanks


----------



## chudak

dd123 said:


> I am about to buy a Felt z5 and wondering if I should wait few mos for felt 2015 and see how does the line up look esp with new shimano 105 5800 arrival.
> I can wait for few months.
> 
> Probably, too early to talk about Felt 2015 ?
> 
> Thanks


Personally I wouldn't wait 6 months for 11 speed 105. However, I do want Ultegra Di2. I seriously hope they finally put out a bike this year with 6870 on it.


----------



## Superdave3T

dd123 said:


> I am about to buy a Felt z5 and wondering if I should wait few mos for felt 2015 and see how does the line up look esp with new shimano 105 5800 arrival.
> I can wait for few months.
> 
> Probably, too early to talk about Felt 2015 ?
> 
> Thanks


11 speed 105 won't be available for a few more months and it will come at a premium. If you want that extra click you'll have to pay for it. 2014 Z would be a great bike and the frame will be unchanged in '15.

The only thing that might have me waiting as a consumer is the Z-disc option such as the all new 2015 Z2 Disc we showed off at Sea Otter last week. Of course the brakes have a considerable cost increase over the caliper brakes on the rim-brake equipped models.

-SD


----------



## dd123

Thanks Dave and Chudak,
Don't care about disc brakes.. so would be getting the Z5 only..


----------



## ChemicalreAgent

SuperdaveFelt said:


> 11 speed 105 won't be available for a few more months and it will come at a premium. If you want that extra click you'll have to pay for it. 2014 Z would be a great bike and the frame will be unchanged in '15.
> 
> -SD


Dave,

I'm curious why you say it will come at a premium. The 5800 group was listed at $850 and the 5700 can be found for $500 currently, but was originally listed at $1000.

-JV


----------



## Superdave3T

ChemicalreAgent said:


> Dave,
> 
> I'm curious why you say it will come at a premium. The 5800 group was listed at $850 and the 5700 can be found for $500 currently, but was originally listed at $1000.
> 
> -JV


Among the reasons that the 5800 series equipped 2015 Z5 will be more expensive than the 2014 model with 5700 shifters and derailleurs is that the components cost more.

We do not source the Shimano parts from the internet so our costs are controlled directly by Shimano's OEM pricing, not online sales.

-SD


----------



## ChemicalreAgent

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Among the reasons that the 5800 series equipped 2015 Z5 will be more expensive than the 2014 model with 5700 shifters and derailleurs is that the components cost more.
> 
> We do not source the Shimano parts from the internet so our costs are controlled directly by Shimano's OEM pricing, not online sales.
> 
> -SD


I understand the sourcing part, but I'd surprised if Shimano raises the cost much more than what a 10 speed 105 group is. Doesn't that defeat the purpose of 105 being their value groupset?

And I don't want it to seem like I'm ragging on you, I'm just trying to understand the industry and you are the most available/responsive person I can think of.


----------



## chudak

I don't work in the industry so I can only guess but here is my take:

The costs of 105 have likely decreased over the last few years from an OEM standpoint as the group gets farther from initial release. The 5800 group release will consequently reset the price index compared to the cost of equipping the same bike with 5700. Hence the "premium".

Even if the above wasn't true and the costs held steady for the last few years. The manufacturer can't get the same price, even on OEM sales, for 5700 as it can for 5800 now that 5800 is out. Hence a bike with 5700 will be cheaper than 5800 going forward.


----------



## Superdave3T

ChemicalreAgent said:


> I understand the sourcing part, but I'd surprised if Shimano raises the cost much more than what a 10 speed 105 group is. Doesn't that defeat the purpose of 105 being their value groupset?
> 
> And I don't want it to seem like I'm ragging on you, I'm just trying to understand the industry and you are the most available/responsive person I can think of.


Indeed, some Z5 items have not changed in price. Front derailleurs, 4-bolt cranksets, 11 speed chains and cassettes, and hubs have. From a broader perspective a strong NT$/yen/weak US dollar can have a greater affect on mid-to-high end bikes than model year component updates.

-SD


----------



## mforness3000

Hello SuperDave

Any ideas if any of the other Z-series models will have an option for disc brakes for 2015? Specifically the Z85 or Z5?


----------



## Superdave3T

mforness3000 said:


> Hello SuperDave
> 
> Any ideas if any of the other Z-series models will have an option for disc brakes for 2015? Specifically the Z85 or Z5?


It's a bit early for me to offer additional details beyond what has been leaked at Sea Otter and captured in some race footage of our internal product testing. I can confirm this however:

The Z*8*5 will remain a rim brake bike for 2015.
The Z*5* will remain a rim brake bike for 2015.

-SD


----------



## mforness3000

Thank you SuperD


----------



## cwoo86

Found the 2015 AR3 on the Felt EU websites, which strangely enough is missing from the US website. Seems like they're getting rid of the EPS in the AR range, and just moving the Ultegra version up, adding 3T components and the vibration reduction seatpost. I'm in the market for a new bike, so hopefully this comes to the US.

2015 AR3 - Felt Bicycles


----------



## SundayNiagara

SuperdaveFelt said:


> The Z*5* will remain a rim brake bike for 2015.
> 
> -SD


Great news!


----------



## Skyhawke

Will my 2014 Z5 get faster or more fun in 2015?

Seriously though, any plans for an all steel touring/commuter bike (with drops)?


----------



## Superdave3T

Skyhawke said:


> Will my 2014 Z5 get faster or more fun in 2015?
> Seriously though, any plans for an all steel touring/commuter bike (with drops)?


Not touring per se but we have the F4130 if the geo suits you. Available now.

-sD


----------



## implicitD

cwoo86 said:


> Found the 2015 AR3 on the Felt EU websites, which strangely enough is missing from the US website. Seems like they're getting rid of the EPS in the AR range, and just moving the Ultegra version up, adding 3T components and the vibration reduction seatpost. I'm in the market for a new bike, so hopefully this comes to the US.
> 
> 2015 AR3 - Felt Bicycles


2015 Felt AR3 Carbon Aero Road Bike : Ultegra 11 Speed - 700 has a really detailed description - looks like some good changes for 2015:

"The 2015 Felt AR is 14% more aerodynamic than its predecessor and between 28.7 and 31.1% faster than a standard round tube giving quantifiable power savings and time gains unmatched in the field."

The text looks like copy that would be released from Felt but I can't find it anywhere else. Price is £2,599.99 ($4500 direct conversion). They have the 2014 AR5 listed as £1,799.00 ($3000 direct conversion) which goes in US for $2500...so maybe $4000 for 2015 AR3 Ultegra?


----------



## Superdave3T

implicitD said:


> 2015 Felt AR3 Carbon Aero Road Bike : Ultegra 11 Speed - 700 has a really detailed description - looks like some good changes for 2015:
> 
> "The 2015 Felt AR is 14% more aerodynamic than its predecessor and between 28.7 and 31.1% faster than a standard round tube giving quantifiable power savings and time gains unmatched in the field."
> 
> The text looks like copy that would be released from Felt but I can't find it anywhere else. Price is £2,599.99 ($4500 direct conversion). They have the 2014 AR5 listed as £1,799.00 ($3000 direct conversion) which goes in US for $2500...so maybe $4000 for 2015 AR3 Ultegra?


The AR5 is now in stock and shipping in the USA as well.

SPEX:

FRAME: Felt Aero Road UHC Performance carbon fiber, MMC w/
InsideOut construction, BB30, carbon fiber dropouts, replaceable
rear derailleur hanger, internal cable routing (electronic compatible)

FORK: Felt Aero Road UHC Advanced carbon fiber monocoque
construction, AeroTaper 1.125” --> 1.25” carbon fiber steer tube
w/ integrated crown race, crown, blades, dropouts

COMPONENTS: Shimano 105 11-speed STI shifters, Shimano
105 11-speed derailleurs, Shimano 105 11-speed crankset,
Shimano 105 11-speed chain & cassette, Felt Aero Road
VariableShape stem, Felt Vibration Reducing Aero Road flip
position UHC carbon fiber w/ 3T DiffLock™ Comfort Module
internals seatpost, Prologo Zero II Ti2.0 saddle, Felt Aero Road R3
wheels w/ Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick tires

COLOR: Satin Carbon (Silver, Red)
SIZES: 48, 51, 54, 56, 58, 61cm
MSRP: $2599


----------



## implicitD

SuperdaveFelt said:


> The AR5 is now in stock and shipping in the USA as well.
> 
> SPEX:
> 
> FRAME: Felt Aero Road UHC Performance carbon fiber, MMC w/
> InsideOut construction, BB30, carbon fiber dropouts, replaceable
> rear derailleur hanger, internal cable routing (electronic compatible)
> 
> FORK: Felt Aero Road UHC Advanced carbon fiber monocoque
> construction, AeroTaper 1.125” --> 1.25” carbon fiber steer tube
> w/ integrated crown race, crown, blades, dropouts
> 
> COMPONENTS: Shimano 105 11-speed STI shifters, Shimano
> 105 11-speed derailleurs, Shimano 105 11-speed crankset,
> Shimano 105 11-speed chain & cassette, Felt Aero Road
> VariableShape stem, Felt Vibration Reducing Aero Road flip
> position UHC carbon fiber w/ 3T DiffLock™ Comfort Module
> internals seatpost, Prologo Zero II Ti2.0 saddle, Felt Aero Road R3
> wheels w/ Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick tires
> 
> COLOR: Satin Carbon (Silver, Red)
> SIZES: 48, 51, 54, 56, 58, 61cm
> MSRP: $2599


Awesome! That's exactly the build and price I was hoping for...105 crank was a great decision. Please take my money!

Any word on brake clearance with the Stages power meter?


----------



## Superdave3T

implicitD said:


> Awesome! That's exactly the build and price I was hoping for...105 crank was a great decision. Please take my money!
> 
> Any word on brake clearance with the Stages power meter?


The rear brake from TRP and eecycleworks and another major player in the OEM/aftermarket that will be introduced shortly will all fit and work with the Stages PM on the Shimano crankset. You cannot use the Shimano-made Direct Mount rear brake with the Stages PM, however.

-SD


----------



## Maglore

Hi Dave,

Are you able to give any idea of availability and pricing of the 2015 AR5 in the UK? It's great that you've swapped out the FSA Omega crankset for the new 4-arm 105 item. Although I'm expecting a price rise from the 2014 AR5's price of £1799.

Cheers,
Den


----------



## Superdave3T

Maglore said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Are you able to give any idea of availability and pricing of the 2015 AR5 in the UK? It's great that you've swapped out the FSA Omega crankset for the new 4-arm 105 item. Although I'm expecting a price rise from the 2014 AR5's price of £1799.
> 
> Cheers,
> Den


Den,

I'm afraid my associates at Saddleback would have the latest update on availability on the AR5. They are certainly shipping but I do not know if they've all been sold out on this first shipment yet.

Your local retailer would have the most accurate price. I'd expect at least a 10% increase with the full 105 kit and 11speed drivetrain.

-SD


----------



## SundayNiagara

I noticed the Z7 is now on the site, but no threaded bb?


----------



## Superdave3T

SundayNiagara said:


> I noticed the Z7 is now on the site, but no threaded bb?


No, not the USA IIRC.

-SD


----------



## ChemicalreAgent

SuperdaveFelt said:


> The AR5 is now in stock and shipping in the USA as well.
> 
> SPEX:
> 
> FRAME: Felt Aero Road UHC Performance carbon fiber, MMC w/
> InsideOut construction, BB30, carbon fiber dropouts, replaceable
> rear derailleur hanger, internal cable routing (electronic compatible)
> 
> FORK: Felt Aero Road UHC Advanced carbon fiber monocoque
> construction, AeroTaper 1.125” --> 1.25” carbon fiber steer tube
> w/ integrated crown race, crown, blades, dropouts
> 
> COMPONENTS: Shimano 105 11-speed STI shifters, Shimano
> 105 11-speed derailleurs, Shimano 105 11-speed crankset,
> Shimano 105 11-speed chain & cassette, Felt Aero Road
> VariableShape stem, Felt Vibration Reducing Aero Road flip
> position UHC carbon fiber w/ 3T DiffLock™ Comfort Module
> internals seatpost, Prologo Zero II Ti2.0 saddle, Felt Aero Road R3
> wheels w/ Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick tires
> 
> COLOR: Satin Carbon (Silver, Red)
> SIZES: 48, 51, 54, 56, 58, 61cm
> MSRP: $2599


Are you able to post a picture of the 2015 AR5?


----------



## Superdave3T

ChemicalreAgent said:


> Are you able to post a picture of the 2015 AR5?


Felt Bicycles

-SD


----------



## SundayNiagara

When will the Z85 be coming and will it have hidden cables & threaded bb?


----------



## Superdave3T

SundayNiagara said:


> When will the Z85 be coming and will it have hidden cables & threaded bb?


July.
Internal cable routing will only be found on the Z75D in 2015 but threaded BB will be on both the 85 and 75.

-SD


----------



## Maglore

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Den,
> 
> I'm afraid my associates at Saddleback would have the latest update on availability on the AR5. They are certainly shipping but I do not know if they've all been sold out on this first shipment yet.
> 
> Your local retailer would have the most accurate price. I'd expect at least a 10% increase with the full 105 kit and 11speed drivetrain.
> 
> -SD


Thanks for the reply Dave. An increase of 10%+ is bigger than I thought it would be. I guess Shimano pretty much have a lot of manufacturers by the balls.


----------



## Superdave3T

Maglore said:


> Thanks for the reply Dave. An increase of 10%+ is bigger than I thought it would be. I guess Shimano pretty much have a lot of manufacturers by the balls.


Please don't take my guess as an accurate measure. I'm just using the OEM prices as a general guideline for what the increase could be but a 10% decrease in the value of the Yen vs. Pound could have that difference evaporate. There's more at work here than Shimano prices. I'd encourage you to contact Saddleback via your dealer or even directly on FB.

-SD


----------



## SundayNiagara

SuperdaveFelt said:


> July.
> Internal cable routing will only be found on the Z75D in 2015 but threaded BB will be on both the 85 and 75.
> 
> -SD


The Z75D will be specced with?

Edit: I get it, Z75D - Disc brakes, no thanks. Can I order it with rim brakes?


----------



## chudak

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Felt Bicycles
> 
> -SD


That's a 404 page (not found)


----------



## Superdave3T

chudak said:


> That's a 404 page (not found)


Ah, sorry 'bout that. Email me and I'll send you a photo. I can't seem to get them to host here.
-SD


----------



## Maglore

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Please don't take my guess as an accurate measure. I'm just using the OEM prices as a general guideline for what the increase could be but a 10% decrease in the value of the Yen vs. Pound could have that difference evaporate. There's more at work here than Shimano prices. I'd encourage you to contact Saddleback via your dealer or even directly on FB.
> 
> -SD


Thanks for the advice Dave. Contacted Saddleback on FB and the AR5 is expected to be available late August in the UK and at the same RRP as the 2014 model, which is great news for me!


----------



## Superdave3T

SundayNiagara said:


> The Z75D will be specced with?
> 
> Edit: I get it, Z75D - Disc brakes, no thanks. Can I order it with rim brakes?


Not in the USA.
-SD


----------



## Superdave3T

Maglore said:


> Thanks for the advice Dave. Contacted Saddleback on FB and the AR5 is expected to be available late August in the UK and at the same RRP as the 2014 model, which is great news for me!


Wow, that's a huge upgrade. Congrats and congrats to the UK for having one of the few stable currencies on the globe. They are going to sell out faster this year than last if the price is the same. The bike is much better than the '14 perspective from a total bike value perspective.

-SD


----------



## Maglore

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Wow, that's a huge upgrade. Congrats and congrats to the UK for having one of the few stable currencies on the globe. They are going to sell out faster this year than last if the price is the same. The bike is much better than the '14 perspective from a total bike value perspective.
> 
> -SD


I totally agree. I've seen a 2014 AR5 at a light discount, but the 2015 model has such a better spec I'm going to wait and order one as soon as they're available. This is assuming that Saddleback's info is correct of course.


----------



## SundayNiagara

I read yesterday that the Z4 will have the 105-5800 group set. Will it also have internal cabling and a threaded bb?


----------



## Superdave3T

SundayNiagara said:


> I read yesterday that the Z4 will have the 105-5800 group set. Will it also have internal cabling and a threaded bb?


The Z4 will not use the 5800 group. 
It'll be a _different_ 11 speed kit that uses a dedicated BB30 crankset w/o the need for adapters.

-SD


----------



## SundayNiagara

SuperdaveFelt said:


> The Z4 will not use the 5800 group.
> It'll be a _different_ 11 speed kit that uses a dedicated BB30 crankset w/o the need for adapters.
> 
> -SD


Thanks, Dave.


----------



## SundayNiagara

PLEASE, update the website with ALL the new bikes!


----------



## SundayNiagara

Jaeger99 said:


> Very torn between grabbing a 2014 Z5 now, versus waiting for the 2015. Any idea when the 2015s might be available in Canada?


The way I understand it, the '15 Z5 will be worth the wait.


----------



## Jaeger99

Very torn between grabbing a 2014 Z5 now, versus waiting for the 2015. Any idea when the 2015s might be available in Canada?


----------



## Jaeger99

SundayNiagara said:


> The way I understand it, the '15 Z5 will be worth the wait.


I understand the potential benefit of the threaded BB, and the new 11-speed 105 would be nice. But I'm not keen on waiting until the fall, hence looking for even semi-official word on a release date. If I had a road bike now, it would be easier to wait - but this will be my first - I want to ride as much as I can while we have the warm weather.

No matter what bike you buy, there will be something more awesome out the next year.

Kind of like golf equipment.


----------



## SundayNiagara

Jaeger99 said:


> I understand the potential benefit of the threaded BB, and the new 11-speed 105 would be nice. But I'm not keen on waiting until the fall, hence looking for even semi-official word on a release date. If I had a road bike now, it would be easier to wait - but this will be my first - I want to ride as much as I can while we have the warm weather.
> 
> No matter what bike you buy, there will be something more awesome out the next year.
> 
> Kind of like golf equipment.


Last I heard, late this month the new bikes will be announced. Stay tuned to the Felt forum.


----------



## Jaeger99

^^^ Appreciate it. If SuperDave could give some idea of the general lag between announcement and availability in stores, that would really help my decision.


----------



## stephenrheard

I ordered my 2015 AR5 last week and it has already arrived. It is staying on the showroom for a few days to attract more orders (has already worked once), and it comes home on Sunday.


----------



## JasonScottCarter

Let me know if that direct mount brake is any hassle for getting the wheels on and off.


----------



## B05

Dave,

1.What's the MSRP of those AR5s in Canada? When is the ETA/release here? 

2.. Any chance of left over 2014 AR5s in a 48? What was the Canadian MSRP? I have a good relation with a Felt reseller here and I'd like to take my chances on stripping one off and putting my own components.

2.Will you guys have the same carbon layups for the entire AR from 2014? I know the FRD uses the best layup, but I'm wondering if you guys will offer the same layup with a lower spec'd bike (i.e. like the Scott Team Issue Foil and Foil Premium)

Thank you


----------



## Superdave3T

B05 said:


> Dave,
> 1.What's the MSRP of those AR5s in Canada? When is the ETA/release here?
> 2.. Any chance of left over 2014 AR5s in a 48? What was the Canadian MSRP? I have a good relation with a Felt reseller here and I'd like to take my chances on stripping one off and putting my own components.
> 2.Will you guys have the same carbon layups for the entire AR from 2014? I know the FRD uses the best layup, but I'm wondering if you guys will offer the same layup with a lower spec'd bike (i.e. like the Scott Team Issue Foil and Foil Premium)
> Thank you


I think you counted to 3 incorrectly.

1. The MSRP went up a little. Your dealer will have the 2015 prices. I don't have every country's price list memorized. Each individual distributor sets their retail prices, not the Felt product development team. The AR5 is shipping NOW to dealers.
2. There is no chance to find a 2014. I don't recall exactly when we "sold out" of that bike but I recall sometime in January, 2014 hearing that we'd taken more orders than we'd plan to build for 2014. I think they sold for $2500 but the Felt reseller you have a good relationship with would have the price.
2. We will offer the same AR FRD lay up but some of that tech does trickle down. For example, the TeXtreme 100 material is now being used on the AR1 and AR2 and the fork from the AR FRD is also used on the AR1 and AR2 so you get the UHC Ultimate + TeXtreme76 lay up on the fork on 3 models now instead of just one. Scott has nothing like the Felt AR. An AR5 would be similar to FOIL from a material standpoint but the AR5 is considerably more aerodynamic. The FOIL is about as aero as our F-series with some aero water bottles on it. Check our graph and white paper documents on our website for more details. What Scott has and what Felt has really cannot be compared in the same category.

If you took the weight of the Scott Foil Premium and the aerodynamics of the Cervelo S5 and combined them with the size/fit range of the Specialized VENGE then you'd be close, but those bikes individually...?

No comparison.

-SD

-Dave


----------



## willbird

Will the 2015 Z85 be 10 speed or 11 speed ?

Bill


----------



## dd123

willbird said:


> Will the 2015 Z85 be 10 speed or 11 speed ?
> 
> Bill


It should be 11 speed.


----------



## Superdave3T

willbird said:


> Will the 2015 Z85 be 10 speed or 11 speed ?
> 
> Bill


That depends on where you are buying it. Each Global distributor has the option of choosing the Z85 spec and color(s) that suit their market.

In the USA? Matte Black with 105 11 speed.
-SD
There is also another option in that price range worth considering.
View attachment 298209


----------



## willbird

SuperdaveFelt said:


> That depends on where you are buying it. Each Global distributor has the option of choosing the Z85 spec and color(s) that suit their market.
> 
> In the USA? Matte Black with 105 11 speed.
> -SD
> There is also another option in that price range worth considering.
> View attachment 298209


The attachment did not come through. 
You have no idea the boost an 11 speed Z85 gave my day though


----------



## stephenrheard

First peek at the full 2015 lineup: Road Bike Action Magazine: Cycling News, Product Reviews, Road Bike Test & Features, Race News and Much More!

I think the V85 sounds fantastic, I can't wait to see a photo of it.


----------



## SundayNiagara

stephenrheard said:


> First peek at the full 2015 lineup: Road Bike Action Magazine: Cycling News, Product Reviews, Road Bike Test & Features, Race News and Much More!
> 
> I think the V85 sounds fantastic, I can't wait to see a photo of it.


So, other than what SuperDave has told us about the Z-series, we are still in the dark.


----------



## bahula03

stephenrheard said:


> First peek at the full 2015 lineup: Road Bike Action Magazine: Cycling News, Product Reviews, Road Bike Test & Features, Race News and Much More!
> 
> I think the V85 sounds fantastic, I can't wait to see a photo of it.


I want to buy...one of each haha.


----------



## willbird

stephenrheard said:


> First peek at the full 2015 lineup: Road Bike Action Magazine: Cycling News, Product Reviews, Road Bike Test & Features, Race News and Much More!
> 
> I think the V85 sounds fantastic, I can't wait to see a photo of it.


Yea 11 speed 105 probably, disk brakes and will take up to 38c tires if I read all of that right ?? I'm not pining for disk brakes really, I rarely use brakes where/how I ride here, so rims are fine with me if the trade off gets me nicer parts elsewhere on the bike .


----------



## willbird

Casual adventure bikes, ?obtainable? tri models highlight Felt?s 2015 line | Bicycle Retailer and Industry News

Another mention here...........


----------



## willbird

Felt road and cyclocross bikes for 2015 - BikeRadar

Is that a picture there ??


----------



## stephenrheard

Yes! It looks like that is the V85. Good eye!


----------



## willbird

stephenrheard said:


> Yes! It looks like that is the V85. Good eye!


It beckons me, but not as strongly as the Z85 does


----------



## B05

So I got a price quote on a 2015 AR5 with my team discount and I'm stoked. 

I'm just not sure about the 5800. I may have to switch it out for SRAM Rival 22 for weight reduction. I wish there was a 5800 review but I just can't find any right now.


----------



## stephenrheard

I finally got my hands on my new 2015 AR5 today. It looks sweet, the 5800 seems super high quality. I am very impressed. I'll post some pics soon, and give some ride notes.

My only pause is that it came with a normal compact 50/34 crank and 11-28 cassette instead of the semi-compact 52/36 crank and 12-25 cassette as shown on the website. Not too big of a deal, I probably need the lower gear anyway.


----------



## SundayNiagara

Comments, Dave?

From Bike Radar:

"Z5 (US$1,899; 8.53kg / 18.7lb): Shimano 105 5800 group; Felt Road RSL3 wheels"


----------



## SundayNiagara

The 2015 Z5 is now on the website but no threaded bb?????????????????????


----------



## cobra_kai

It says BB30 with 24mm spindle reducers, and has a shimano 105 crankset, doesn't that mean it has a threaded BB?


----------



## FeltF75rider

The spindle reducer is more less an adaptor to use Shimano cranks because the do not make a BB30 crankset.

I have got to say they is a lot of energy around the 2015 bikes and really look forward to the V series of bikes. I have a Felt F2, Nine 70 and 2 Felt BMX bikes for my kids. This V Series may be the ticket for getting my wife on a bike. Plus a F75 with disk brakes, I just might have to get one of these as a rain bike.


----------



## SundayNiagara

cobra_kai said:


> It says BB30 with 24mm spindle reducers, and has a shimano 105 crankset, doesn't that mean it has a threaded BB?


Waiting for an answer from Dave, then we'll both know.


----------



## olde5123

Dave, I'm looking for some info of the 2015 f5. I've seen its equipped with 5800 but I'm wondering if you have any pics of the color scheme. Also, would it have the same frame and fork as the F3 I'm trying to decide between the F5 F3 and AR5. Tough choice but its time to replace my 2011 TCR


----------



## chudak

That Z3 is hideous...


----------



## SundayNiagara

chudak said:


> That Z3 is hideous...


I agree.


----------



## cwoo86

Hmmm anyone wonder why the 2015 AR3 is heavier than the AR5? Showing 18.1lb vs 17.7lb. Can't really see any difference in specs aside from Ultegra, 3T stem and handlebar, and wheels. If anything, I would expect the AR3 to be lighter.

AR3 - Felt Bicycles


----------



## Superdave3T

cwoo86 said:


> Hmmm anyone wonder why the 2015 AR3 is heavier than the AR5? Showing 18.1lb vs 17.7lb. Can't really see any difference in specs aside from Ultegra, 3T stem and handlebar, and wheels. If anything, I would expect the AR3 to be lighter.
> 
> AR3 - Felt Bicycles


0.4 pounds is pretty insignificant but the bulk of the weight savings is on the wheelset of the AR5. They are simply much lighter than the Shimano wheels.
The Felt stem is lighter than 3T by ~20g
The Felt bar is lighter than the 3T by about 60g
The AR3 and AR5 use the same frameset in 2015, the AR3 used a different frame in 2014.

Find a 2014 AR3 and buy it. That was a once-in-a-lifetime deal for such an incredible frame (lighter than AR1) and group (electronic 11s campy EPS)

-SD


----------



## stephenrheard

*My 2015 AR5*

Here are some (enthusiastically requested via PM) pics of my new 2015 AR5. Enjoy.

At my office, just back from the dealer.








At the house.








Seatpost








Chainstays








Bottom bracket








Cockpit








Drivetrain








Save those reflector brackets. I modified the rear reflector bracket to hold my tail light.








Mounted tail light.








Loaded up. (Note the swapped stem, replaced with a 3T Arx Team)


----------



## Superdave3T

olde5123 said:


> Dave, I'm looking for some info of the 2015 f5. I've seen its equipped with 5800 but I'm wondering if you have any pics of the color scheme. Also, would it have the same frame and fork as the F3 I'm trying to decide between the F5 F3 and AR5. Tough choice but its time to replace my 2011 TCR


The F5 is the same color as the AR5 albeit slightly more subdued. The F3 uses the F1 frame now and is probably the best bike on the planet under $3000. This is the bike many of our pros ride (F1 frame with Ultegra) mechanical including most of the Hincapie Devo team.

Add your carbon wheels and you'll have a bike worthy of guys racing at the highest level of sport.

The F5 and AR5 are more "value" spec bikes with intermediate carbon lay ups and Shimano's budget race group.
Personally I'd avoid the F5 as the AR5 is just a better bike in terms of performance for a similar price, but the TeXtreme F3 and Ultegra Mech group is untouchable for $3000. We sold that frameset for $2500 in 2014.

-SD


----------



## cobra_kai

SuperdaveFelt said:


> The F5 is the same color as the AR5 albeit slightly more subdued. The F3 uses the F1 frame now and is probably the best bike on the planet under $3000. This is the bike many of our pros ride (F1 frame with Ultegra) mechanical including most of the Hincapie Devo team.
> 
> Add your carbon wheels and you'll have a bike worthy of guys racing at the highest level of sport.
> 
> The F5 and AR5 are more "value" spec bikes with intermediate carbon lay ups and Shimano's budget race group.
> Personally I'd avoid the F5 as the AR5 is just a better bike in terms of performance for a similar price, but the TeXtreme F3 and Ultegra Mech group is untouchable for $3000. We sold that frameset for $2500 in 2014.
> 
> -SD


I have a question about what you've said above regarding the F3 frameset. I seen on your website under the technical specs for the 2015 F3 that the frame is described as: "Felt Race Road UHC Advanced + TeXtreme® carbon fiber" which is the same as described on the 2014 F2 page. 

For last years F frames, the F1 frameset is described as "Felt Road UHC Ultimate + Nano DMC Carbon Fiber Frame w/ 1KP Weave," the FC is "Felt Race Road UHC Performance carbon fiber," and the F FRD is "Felt Race Road UHC Ultimate + TeXtreme® carbon fiber." 

I assume the 'Advanced' is somewhat above 'Performance' but below 'Ultimate.' So was the 2014 F2/2015 F3 frame not available for sale except to maybe racing teams or just not listed on your website, or is there a mistake in the descriptions somewhere?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maglore

Hi Dave,

Will the seatpost on the 2015 AR5 accept oval-shaped carbon rails? I'd want to swap the standard saddle to a carbon-railed Toupe.

Thanks in advance,
Den


----------



## FeltF75rider

SuperdaveFelt said:


> The F5 is the same color as the AR5 albeit slightly more subdued. The F3 uses the F1 frame now and is probably the best bike on the planet under $3000. This is the bike many of our pros ride (F1 frame with Ultegra) mechanical including most of the Hincapie Devo team.
> 
> Add your carbon wheels and you'll have a bike worthy of guys racing at the highest level of sport.
> 
> The F5 and AR5 are more "value" spec bikes with intermediate carbon lay ups and Shimano's budget race group.
> Personally I'd avoid the F5 as the AR5 is just a better bike in terms of performance for a similar price, but the TeXtreme F3 and Ultegra Mech group is untouchable for $3000. We sold that frameset for $2500 in 2014.
> 
> -SD


Dave,
So how does my 2014 F2 frame stack up to these TeXtreme frames. I really like my bike but curious what the difference would be, mainly as far as ride quality and power transfer. The F2 is just an amazing bike and when I am not riding it all I think about is going out and riding it. I can't imagine the improvements would be that dramatic to the average rider.


----------



## amc654

SuperdaveFelt said:


> The F3 uses the F1 frame now and is probably the best bike on the planet under $3000. This is the bike many of our pros ride (F1 frame with Ultegra) mechanical including most of the Hincapie Devo team.
> 
> Add your carbon wheels and you'll have a bike worthy of guys racing at the highest level of sport.
> 
> Personally I'd avoid the F5 as the AR5 is just a better bike in terms of performance for a similar price, but the TeXtreme F3 and Ultegra Mech group is untouchable for $3000. We sold that frameset for $2500 in 2014.
> 
> -SD


Very useful info! Any guesses on when the 2015 F3 will be available in the UK? (I was in a gnarly pile-up while racing this weekend that cracked my old TCR Advanced ... so hopefully once the insurance payment comes through, I shall be bike shopping!) I know the AR3 is already available, but I haven't yet seen the F3.


----------



## Superdave3T

cobra_kai said:


> I have a question about what you've said above regarding the F3 frameset. I seen on your website under the technical specs for the 2015 F3 that the frame is described as: "Felt Race Road UHC Advanced + TeXtreme® carbon fiber" which is the same as described on the 2014 F2 page.
> 
> For last years F frames, the F1 frameset is described as "Felt Road UHC Ultimate + Nano DMC Carbon Fiber Frame w/ 1KP Weave," the FC is "Felt Race Road UHC Performance carbon fiber," and the F FRD is "Felt Race Road UHC Ultimate + TeXtreme® carbon fiber."
> 
> I assume the 'Advanced' is somewhat above 'Performance' but below 'Ultimate.' So was the 2014 F2/2015 F3 frame not available for sale except to maybe racing teams or just not listed on your website, or is there a mistake in the descriptions somewhere?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The frame is the same from a STW standpoint and it weighs the same as the 2014 version. We did not use the TeXtreme fabric in our UHC Advanced frames last year. That is new for 2015 but the performance characteristics we measure were retained from the 2014 F1.

-SD


----------



## willbird

I was just on the Felt webpage, it looks like they have the 2014 Z85 specs stuck in the 2015 early release spot, and the 2015 specs mixed in with the 2014 specs.


----------



## Brody

It will be 11spd, see Z85 - Felt Bicycles


----------



## willbird

Brody said:


> It will be 11spd, see Z85 - Felt Bicycles


But if you click on "technical specs" for that bike you linked you see this...............(by the way what link is under what I assume is 2014 Z85 data).



*Bottom Bracket:*
Shimano Hollowtech II

*Rear Hub:*
Felt R3, sealed cartridge bearing, 32H, 10-speed (11-speed compatible)


SuperDave answered the 11 speed question a few weeks ago with a "yes" but somehow that reply seems to have vanished .

If you click on 2015 early release Z85 you see....Stuff is flip flopped around .


*Crankset:*
FSA Omega BB30 51cm = 170mm 54 - 56cm = 172.5mm 58 - 61cm = 175mm

Shimano’s 20-speed 105 shifters and derailleurs. 




*
*


----------



## walldoggy

The description says 11-speed 105, but the tech specs show Tiagra. Maybe it's just not fully updated?


----------



## GOTA

I checked out the 2015 Z85 yesterday. It was all 11 speed 105 for the drivetrain including the crankset. The only exception were the brakes which I had no marking but I was told were non-series Shimano. They seemed to work well but there is only so much you can tell from a parking lot.


----------



## Superdave3T

GOTA said:


> I checked out the 2015 Z85 yesterday. It was all 11 speed 105 for the drivetrain including the crankset. The only exception were the brakes which I had no marking but I was told were non-series Shimano. They seemed to work well but there is only so much you can tell from a parking lot.



They are not Shimano's non-series calipers, they are custom brakes made for us by Tektro using their R530 forged caliper arms.

-SD


----------



## GOTA

SuperdaveFelt said:


> They are not Shimano's non-series calipers, they are custom brakes made for us by Tektro using their R530 forged caliper arms.
> 
> -SD


Thanks for the clarification. I just wish the retailer looked it up instead of giving me false information.

It's a great bike and definitely on my short list. I actually enjoyed it more that the Z5 I also tried.


----------



## Ahillock

SuperdaveFelt said:


> We do not source the Shimano parts from the internet so our costs are controlled directly by Shimano's OEM pricing, not online sales.
> 
> -SD



You make it sound like you guys don't get an OEM discount from Shimano based upon the volume of group sets you guys buy. Come on now. I have no idea what kind of pricing structure you guys have in place, but you obviously aren't paying MSRP. My bet, probably around 40-50% of MSRP. So if I can source parts cheaper online than a bike manufacturer like Felt, what does that tell you? Something is wrong with that picture imo.


----------



## SundayNiagara

Ahillock said:


> You make it sound like you guys don't get an OEM discount from Shimano based upon the volume of group sets you guys buy. Come on now. I have no idea what kind of pricing structure you guys have in place, but you obviously aren't paying MSRP. My bet, probably around 40-50% of MSRP. So if I can source parts cheaper online than a bike manufacturer like Felt, what does that tell you? Something is wrong with that picture imo.


I seriously doubt you can do this.


----------



## Ahillock

ChemicalreAgent said:


> Dave,
> 
> I'm curious why you say it will come at a premium. The 5800 group was listed at $850 and the 5700 can be found for $500 currently, but was originally listed at $1000.
> 
> -JV





SuperdaveFelt said:


> Among the reasons that the 5800 series equipped 2015 Z5 will be more expensive than the 2014 model with 5700 shifters and derailleurs is that the components cost more.
> 
> We do not source the Shimano parts from the internet so our costs are controlled directly by Shimano's OEM pricing, not online sales.
> 
> -SD







SundayNiagara said:


> I seriously doubt you can do this.


Look at the conversation flow. Obviously the AR5 frameset is not for sale, but the better AR1 is. So hard to do math on that. But I am going off of Dave's response to ChemicalreAgent about the pricing of the Shimano 5800 group that us consumers can get it for. If I can get it for $440, I sure hope Felt (and the other bike manufacturers) can get it for significantly cheaper than that.


----------



## SundayNiagara

Ahillock said:


> Look at the conversation flow. Obviously the AR5 frameset is not for sale, but the better AR1 is. So hard to do math on that. But I am going off of Dave's response to ChemicalreAgent about the pricing of the Shimano 5800 group that us consumers can get it for. If I can get it for $440, I sure hope Felt (and the other bike manufacturers) can get it for significantly cheaper than that.


Does the individual user have the buying power of the bike maker? I don't think so.


----------



## Ahillock

SundayNiagara said:


> Does the individual user have the buying power of the bike maker? I don't think so.


I would agree with you. I just find it interesting with the above discussion I quoted about the 5800 group set and its pricing cost upgrade over the 5700. Seems the bike manufacturers would be able to source everything cheaper and faster than I ever would be able to do online. So not sure how that response of we don't source Shimano parts from the internet so our costs are controlled by Shimano OEM pricing when Felt probably gets an even better pricing than I can get online.


----------



## Superdave3T

Ahillock said:


> You make it sound like you guys don't get an OEM discount from Shimano based upon the volume of group sets you guys buy. Come on now. I have no idea what kind of pricing structure you guys have in place, but you obviously aren't paying MSRP. My bet, probably around 40-50% of MSRP. So if I can source parts cheaper online than a bike manufacturer like Felt, what does that tell you? Something is wrong with that picture imo.


What are you referring to? There is absolutely no volume discount from Shimano for Felt. There is an OEM price and that is a lower cost than your local bike shop pays but Shimano's OEM price structure does not reward volume. Felt pays Shimano what Niner or BMC or Argon18 pays. There is an Ex-Works price from Osaka or Singapore or wherever the part in question is made. Period. There are different trading companies around the globe that distribute the parts to each assembly factory (Ideal, Ming Cycle, Giant, Merida, etc...) based on location of that factory, these companies have a commission and shipping the product to them has some transportation cost but those are small differences (1-2.5%)

I'm not suggesting that you can source parts less that Felt can but it might be possible for you to pay less than Felt did _at some point in time_ for the same item. 
When I said I do not source our parts from the internet I mean that our price for Shimano parts is controlled by Shimano not by Pricepoint.com, Jenson, or whomever. I can assure you that I've seen closeout items of Shimano parts that are a few model years old that are cheaper than what Felt paid for them originally from Shimano. 10 speed Dura-Ace wheels come to mind immediately.

-SD


----------



## Wicked2006

chudak said:


> That Z3 is hideous...


Care to elaborate why the 2015 Z3 looks hideous?


----------



## chudak

Wicked2006 said:


> Care to elaborate why the 2015 Z3 looks hideous?


Silver and black with dayglow yellow accents? Not my cup of tea...


----------



## Superdave3T

stephenrheard said:


> Yes! It looks like that is the V85. Good eye!


The V-series and all 2015 models are now online on our website:

Felt Bicycles

Enjoy,
-SD


----------



## STRANA

New site looks really clean. Looking forward to a test ride!


----------



## GOTA

The website does look good. Glad they keep updating it.

I just need to decide between the Z4 and Z75. $1,000 price difference but you get a carbon frame, upgraded wheels, hydraulic brakes and a SRAM drive train which I happen to like.


----------



## stephenrheard

The new site looks great. I really like the descriptions of the bike series on the first-level (road, mountain, cx). I know the road series's pretty well but always had trouble keeping it straight in my mind with the mtb, which was xc, all-mountain, etc.


----------



## stephenrheard

The new V85 is still my favorite 2015 bike. I would have a hard time finding a better bike to recommend to someone who isn't a racer or hardcore roadie, based on spec. Price, build, and paint job are all on point.

V85 - Felt Bicycles


----------



## GOTA

stephenrheard said:


> The new V85 is still my favorite 2015 bike. I would have a hard time finding a better bike to recommend to someone who isn't a racer or hardcore roadie, based on spec. Price, build, and paint job are all on point.
> 
> V85 - Felt Bicycles


That does look very cool. They haven't updated the geometry page for the V bikes yet. I'm curious to see how the numbers compare to the Z frames.


----------



## riccardo123

Dave, do the 2015 Z series bikes with Shimano cranks have a British bottom bracket please? Or are they still BB30 with some kind of reducer? I'm asking from the UK, in case that makes any difference...

**EDIT** Sorry, please ignore me, that info is there on the website. I missed it somehow before.


----------



## BillyWayne

I am glad to see Felt come out with a fat bike. I was going to go with brand x but now I will reconsider. What are the actual weights on the XLs? And how soon will I see them in local shops?


----------



## rcramsey

Was checking out the updated Felt website last night since I am in the market for a new frame. I saw the new F1 frameset only cost 1,649! That seems too good to be true. Is there really $2,300 worth of difference between it and the FRD or any other brands high end frames that cost about the same. I was originally was going to wait until the first of the year and buy a new high end frame with tax return but I could do it now at that price and enjoy some great fall riding with it. I currently ride a roubaix that I upgraded all the components on to Ultegra6800 and now that I've started racing was looking for a more aggressive frame. Why so cheap for UHC Advanced + TeXtreme® F1 frame? Just don't want to end up with buyers remorse because I learned the hard way that I got a "cheap" frame if you know what I mean. Any help is appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## rnico

Hi Dave, I'm planning on buying either an AR5 or an AR3. The AR3 is at a good price it seems at my local dealer (2500€ for the AR3, 2100€ for the AR5), yet I'm still undecided.
What will I get from the 3T branded handlebar/stem? comfort, weight? The Ultegra group is nice to have; for the wheels, I have my owns. anything else to consider? (except the color  )


----------



## ActionK

Dave,

Thanks for all the time you spend on here. I tried sending a PM but it said your mailbox is full.

I am writing to ask for a little advice - I want to know who at the company to contact with an issue I have.

After months of trying to decide on a bike, I ended up selecting and ordering a 2015 Z5. One of my requirements was that I wanted full 105, right down to the brakes. I got down to the Z5 and another brand that was in stock, and went with the Felt in part because of the brand name.

I am pretty sick that it ended up not having 105 brakes as the website says it does. I wish I'd gotten something else with the components I thought I was getting. The shop asked their rep, who told them the web page is wrong. Of course, since I ordered it, I had nothing to rely on but the website, and I didn't find out until it was too late.

What I would like is for someone at Felt to get me a set of 5800 105 brakes so I can have the components that I was led to believe I was buying.

Who at the company should I contact?

Thanks


----------



## Skyhawke

I haven't been out here in a while. I was all set to ride my new 2014 Z5 up to the winter, I had a goal to put 3,000 miles on it and everything. Then I went into the LBS with my son for a frisbee and was presented with a deal on a 2015 Z3 that I couldn't say no to. I was able to hem and haw for about three weeks, but caved last week. I came within 400 miles of my 3k mark but when I am offered pretty much what I paid for the Z5 in trade for the Z3, I couldn't resist.

The new Z3 simply rocks. The biggest difference to me in ride comes from the upgraded wheelset and the Ultegra cranks. It's ride is simply smooth, shifting is effortless and quiet. I have witnessed a significant difference in speed on my commute as well as having PR'd in just about every Strava segment I encounter without really trying.

I never looked online until just now but the photo on the webpage doesn't do the bike any justice. It says it is a yellow color when in fact it is a lime green (think Cannondale accents as it matches some of my Cannondale gear exactly now).

And the best part is my 28c Gatoskins that I was rocking I my Z5 fit perfectly on the Z3 so I put the stock tires in a bag for a later date and am riding the same tires I've been riding for the past 2,000 miles.


----------



## SundayNiagara

ActionK said:


> Dave,
> 
> Thanks for all the time you spend on here. I tried sending a PM but it said your mailbox is full.
> 
> I am writing to ask for a little advice - I want to know who at the company to contact with an issue I have.
> 
> After months of trying to decide on a bike, I ended up selecting and ordering a 2015 Z5. One of my requirements was that I wanted full 105, right down to the brakes. I got down to the Z5 and another brand that was in stock, and went with the Felt in part because of the brand name.
> 
> I am pretty sick that it ended up not having 105 brakes as the website says it does. I wish I'd gotten something else with the components I thought I was getting. The shop asked their rep, who told them the web page is wrong. Of course, since I ordered it, I had nothing to rely on but the website, and I didn't find out until it was too late.
> 
> What I would like is for someone at Felt to get me a set of 5800 105 brakes so I can have the components that I was led to believe I was buying.
> 
> Who at the company should I contact?
> 
> Thanks


Whose brakes are on it?


----------



## ActionK

They are unbranded.


----------



## GOTA

ActionK said:


> They are unbranded.


I asked before since I was told they were unbranded Shimano but it turns out they are unbranded Tektro. Their website really needs to be corrected.


----------



## jumbojuice

How heavy is the Z4 Disc?


----------



## bahula03

ActionK said:


> I am pretty sick that it ended up not having 105 brakes as the website says it does. I wish I'd gotten something else with the components I thought I was getting. The shop asked their rep, who told them the web page is wrong. Of course, since I ordered it, I had nothing to rely on but the website, and I didn't find out until it was too late.
> 
> What I would like is for someone at Felt to get me a set of 5800 105 brakes so I can have the components that I was led to believe I was buying.
> 
> Who at the company should I contact?
> 
> Thanks


Super frustrating situation anytime there's an issue with a new bike.

It speaks volumes about the shop you bought from that you're on a forum asking Felt to send you a pair of brakes. I'm not sure what explanation there could be for the shop not making things right for you, or why you accepted a bike that didn't have the previously agreed upon component specifications. 

Hope this gets resolved quickly for you, and that you take your business to a shop that will take care of you.


----------



## ActionK

Let me say that I love the bike, and that the LBS is excellent. They spent ridiculous amounts of time with me, and followed up for the last month to try to help. I should probably have kept it to myself. I'm just going to buy the brakes and be done with it. I'll enjoy my wonderful new bike and move on - life is too short to fret over $100! I'm done thinking and talking about it.


----------



## B05

I got a 2015 AR3 and was quoted to have Ultegra cassette 11-25. Upon receiving it I thought the biggest cog looked big but I didn't mind it.

Weeks later I got a new wheelset and removed the stock. Turned out they supplied a 11-28 5800 cassette. 

Am I bummed about it? Nah. I was actually looking to get a 11-28 cassette for hillier days. It might matter to others though. If I was supplied Tektro brakes instead of 5800 I'd complain. That's a huge discrepancy in my eyes.


----------



## Big Teggie

Skyhawke, do you have any photos of the Z3 you can share?

I was originally interested in the bike but I'm not the biggest fan of color scheme.


----------



## chudak

bahula03 said:


> It speaks volumes about the shop you bought from that you're on a forum asking Felt to send you a pair of brakes. I'm not sure what explanation there could be for the shop not making things right for you, or why you accepted a bike that didn't have the previously agreed upon component specifications.
> 
> Hope this gets resolved quickly for you, and that you take your business to a shop that will take care of you.


The shop sold what the manufacturer sent them. It's not some giant conspiracy.

IMO the shop has no responsibility to swap in a different set of components on a bike to meet your expectations of what the manufacturer has incorrectly advertised. That's up to the manufacturer to address, and if they do, for the shop to help with.

FWIW, I got unbranded Tektro brakes and an FSA crankset on my 2013 Z4. Not exactly what I wanted but after 14k miles pretty much a non issue.


----------



## Jaeger99

You guys who sweat every detail of every specification for every component of every bike listed on the web site - do you ever take the time to read the part that says "Specifications subject to change without notice."? Just curious.

And if brake brand is a make or break feature for a given buyer, would it not make sense to check before you hand over your money and walk out of the store with the bike?


----------



## Z'mer

chudak said:


> FWIW, I got unbranded Tektro brakes and an FSA crankset on my 2013 Z4. Not exactly what I wanted but after 14k miles pretty much a non issue.


Also have a 2013 Z4. The Tektro brakes work OK, after you replace the pads. The stock pads were horrible for me. And the screws holding the stock pads in are garbage. I needed vice grips to remove all 4 pad screws. It's like they were made of plastic. 
I also replace the FSA crank with 6800 Ultegra, and am glad I did every single time I ride it. Oh yeah, the stock shift cables feel about shot by now too. 

I buy a bike for the frame, fit, and color. Everything else is replaceable.


----------



## Skyhawke

Big Teggie said:


> Skyhawke, do you have any photos of the Z3 you can share?
> 
> I was originally interested in the bike but I'm not the biggest fan of color scheme.



I have one photo only that I took on my ride yesterday.

Up until I read the specs a couple of days ago, I thought it was black and like green. After reading the specs that said it was some kind of yellow, I realized it is neon yellow. So you don't want to take my word on the color scheme.

I can tell you that color scheme means nothing when you are out riding around ;-)


----------



## bahula03

chudak said:


> The shop sold what the manufacturer sent them. It's not some giant conspiracy.
> 
> IMO the shop has no responsibility to swap in a different set of components on a bike to meet your expectations of what the manufacturer has incorrectly advertised. That's up to the manufacturer to address, and if they do, for the shop to help with.
> 
> FWIW, I got unbranded Tektro brakes and an FSA crankset on my 2013 Z4. Not exactly what I wanted but after 14k miles pretty much a non issue.


Lol, giant conspiracy? Where'd you get that from?

The shop has the responsibility to make sure that the customer is getting what they expect to get, whether that's component specification, fit, free tuneups down the road, etc. This is why Felt, Specialized and many other manufacturers don't sell directly to end users.

If you want to talk analogies; If I order a watch with a leather strap, and put down a deposit to get the order going, and the watch maker sends my dealer a watch with a metal strap...do you think any respectable dealer is going to say, "Here's your watch, thanks for the business. Oh, and it's the wrong model, but you need to take that up with the watch maker." That's a big part of why the dealer is there. As the OP stated, it sounds like his shop tried to sort things out to some degree, and who knows exactly how that went.

Bottom line, even if it's entirely the manufacturers' fault, I want a shop that's going to take care of me and not ask that I go on an adventure for parts that are minor in cost relative to the whole purchase.


----------



## chudak

bahula03 said:


> Lol, giant conspiracy? Where'd you get that from?
> 
> The shop has the responsibility to make sure that the customer is getting what they expect to get, whether that's component specification, fit, free tuneups down the road, etc. This is why Felt, Specialized and many other manufacturers don't sell directly to end users.
> 
> If you want to talk analogies; If I order a watch with a leather strap, and put down a deposit to get the order going, and the watch maker sends my dealer a watch with a metal strap...do you think any respectable dealer is going to say, "Here's your watch, thanks for the business. Oh, and it's the wrong model, but you need to take that up with the watch maker." That's a big part of why the dealer is there. As the OP stated, it sounds like his shop tried to sort things out to some degree, and who knows exactly how that went.
> 
> Bottom line, even if it's entirely the manufacturers' fault, I want a shop that's going to take care of me and not ask that I go on an adventure for parts that are minor in cost relative to the whole purchase.


Your "expectations" were set by the manufacturer not the shop. You expect the shop to fix the issue _ at their expense_? Who said anything about the wrong model? The shop delivered you the model and year that you requested and it had different parts on it than the manufacturer lead you to believe...and it's the shop's fault?

SMH...


----------



## Superdave3T

ActionK said:


> Dave,
> 
> Thanks for all the time you spend on here. I tried sending a PM but it said your mailbox is full.
> 
> I am writing to ask for a little advice - I want to know who at the company to contact with an issue I have.
> 
> After months of trying to decide on a bike, I ended up selecting and ordering a 2015 Z5. One of my requirements was that I wanted full 105, right down to the brakes. I got down to the Z5 and another brand that was in stock, and went with the Felt in part because of the brand name.
> 
> I am pretty sick that it ended up not having 105 brakes as the website says it does. I wish I'd gotten something else with the components I thought I was getting. The shop asked their rep, who told them the web page is wrong. Of course, since I ordered it, I had nothing to rely on but the website, and I didn't find out until it was too late.
> 
> What I would like is for someone at Felt to get me a set of 5800 105 brakes so I can have the components that I was led to believe I was buying.
> 
> Who at the company should I contact?
> 
> Thanks



I see on the tech spex the incorrect brakes were listed on the USA site. The Z5 in the USA is not delivered with 105 brake calipers as you've discovered.
I would advise that you talk with your Felt dealer about getting the bike outfitted with the components you want whether it is the saddle, tires, or brakes of your preference.

regards,
Dave


----------



## krankenstein

Hi Superdave,

In terms of weight, stiffness, and durability, what is the difference between the 2014 F2 frame and the 2015 F2 frame with textreme? The reason I ask, is I was eyeing up a 2015 F2 at my lbs, and they offered me a deal on the 2014 F2. The 2015 has better wheels, the 2014 has sprint shifters standard. The one thing that is not too clear are the frame differences. Any insight you can share would be much appreciated.


----------



## eddiecut

superdave, any chance I could get some gloss black felt logos for my bike??


----------



## Superdave3T

eddiecut said:


> superdave, any chance I could get some gloss black felt logos for my bike??


Yes.

I think there are Felt stickers available on our web-store for US customers.

-SD


----------



## RussellT

*Shimano 105 brake calipers*



SuperdaveFelt said:


> I see on the tech spex the incorrect brakes were listed on the USA site. The Z5 in the USA is not delivered with 105 brake calipers as you've discovered.
> I would advise that you talk with your Felt dealer about getting the bike outfitted with the components you want whether it is the saddle, tires, or brakes of your preference.
> 
> regards,
> Dave


Would you expect the customer to have to pay for getting the 105 brake calipers if that was what was advertised when the order was placed?


----------



## jumbojuice

Hello all, since the HK distributor is not going to import the Z4 Disc. Is there any online dealer that could ship to Hong Kong? Many thanks.


----------



## Superdave3T

RussellT said:


> Would you expect the customer to have to pay for getting the 105 brake calipers if that was what was advertised when the order was placed?


No, I would expect that the customer would take delivery of the bicycle he expected from the place where he purchased it. Specifications were subject to change based on availability at the time of production. Many 105 bikes were shipped with 11-28t cassettes when 12-25t was the spec on the B.O.M. because Shimano did not make 12-25t cassettes when 105 was introduced. The same with 165mm cranksets and 52/36t chainrings.

Specifications remain subject to change. In the case of the Z5, all 2015 production for the USA market will be delivered with the lighter custom R530 brake calipers that offer additional tire clearance vs. the BR5800.

Your dealer can make any adjustments to the specification of the bicycle to suit each individuals' taste and needs but Felt does not have the inventory nor the in-house staff to handle special requests or custom builds. This is one of the many reasons we use independent retailers.

The most common changes requested by consumers are:

1. saddle
2. stem length 
3. cassette gearing
4. tire width, tread, and brand
5. crank length
6. accessory colors (bar tape, etc.)
7. seatpost offset
8. steerer length
9. bar bend/shape/width
10. wheelset

I'm sure your Felt dealer can assist in getting the bike outfitted with the components you prefer.

Regards,
-Dave


----------



## Superdave3T

jumbojuice said:


> Hello all, since the HK distributor is not going to import the Z4 Disc. Is there any online dealer that could ship to Hong Kong? Many thanks.


Each distributor is entitled to the sales in the area they've been contracted to sell. In many markets internet sales are prohibited but it may be possible for you to find somebody that is willing to transact the purchase you'd like to make from HK.

I've heard that Wiggle in the UK and R&A in NY, USA have fulfilled global orders. You can also inquire to our global sales team at [email protected]

-Dave


----------



## RussellT

SuperdaveFelt said:


> No, I would expect that the customer would take delivery of the bicycle he expected from the place where he purchased it. Specifications were subject to change based on availability at the time of production. Many 105 bikes were shipped with 11-28t cassettes when 12-25t was the spec on the B.O.M. because Shimano did not make 12-25t cassettes when 105 was introduced. The same with 165mm cranksets and 52/36t chainrings.
> 
> Specifications remain subject to change. In the case of the Z5, all 2015 production for the USA market will be delivered with the lighter custom R530 brake calipers that offer additional tire clearance vs. the BR5800.
> 
> Your dealer can make any adjustments to the specification of the bicycle to suit each individuals' taste and needs but Felt does not have the inventory nor the in-house staff to handle special requests or custom builds. This is one of the many reasons we use independent retailers.
> 
> The most common changes requested by consumers are:
> 
> 1. saddle
> 2. stem length
> 3. cassette gearing
> 4. tire width, tread, and brand
> 5. crank length
> 6. accessory colors (bar tape, etc.)
> 7. seatpost offset
> 8. steerer length
> 9. bar bend/shape/width
> 10. wheelset
> 
> I'm sure your Felt dealer can assist in getting the bike outfitted with the components you prefer.
> 
> Regards,
> -Dave


I think it's amazing that you are so responsive, and being new to all of this I want to say I really appreciate it.
Just some background, I bought two Sear bicycles about 25 years ago, two Trek 700 hybrids about 10 years ago. These new Felt Z5's are in a different league. We actually bought three. The LBS shop in Irvine has been fantastic. I never knew you should have a bike "fitted", I certainly did not know what a big difference that would make or what great advice we would get from them.

That said, most of your response is gibberish to me, for example "The same with 165mm cranksets and 52/3".
All I know is I do a lot of research before I but anything and from my research and based on my budget it seemed I would soon regret anything less than Shimano 105 components. When I saw the Z5 spec sheet, it checked all the boxes.
I don't even know what brakes the bike has, I am basing my request for the 105 callipers based on the fact everything I can find says they are most probably Tektro and that 105's are better.
The reason I sent an email to Felt and posted on this site was because I did not want spoil my relationship with the LBS on an issue I'm not 100% sure of, make sense?


----------



## terbennett

Hi Superdave-I was looking at the 2015 F1 Pr. I noticed that the price is $4,999. Is this the same frameset as my 2011 F1? It just surprised me because I thought the F1 was always the top model, but this one isn't sporting Dura Ace nor Red. Is the reason for this based on demand of past models? Just curious.....


----------



## Superdave3T

RussellT said:


> I think it's amazing that you are so responsive, and being new to all of this I want to say I really appreciate it.
> Just some background, I bought two Sear bicycles about 25 years ago, two Trek 700 hybrids about 10 years ago. These new Felt Z5's are in a different league. We actually bought three. The LBS shop in Irvine has been fantastic. I never knew you should have a bike "fitted", I certainly did not know what a big difference that would make or what great advice we would get from them.
> 
> That said, most of your response is gibberish to me, for example "The same with 165mm cranksets and 52/3".
> All I know is I do a lot of research before I but anything and from my research and based on my budget it seemed I would soon regret anything less than Shimano 105 components. When I saw the Z5 spec sheet, it checked all the boxes.
> I don't even know what brakes the bike has, I am basing my request for the 105 callipers based on the fact everything I can find says they are most probably Tektro and that 105's are better.
> The reason I sent an email to Felt and posted on this site was because I did not want spoil my relationship with the LBS on an issue I'm not 100% sure of, make sense?


Such a small world. We're located a few miles from the guys over at Irvine Bicycles; just off Jeronimo between Bake and Alton.
In any case, I'd really recommend you contact your dealer and explain the situation. Their relationship with Felt's dealer support team and access to the components you want would be the next step in outfitting the bike as you desire.

-Dave


----------



## applespeed

So I was looking at Felt's website staring at all the new bikes when, lo and behold! Saw that the 2015 Felt F5 has a freakin' threaded bottom bracket!  Is this for real?? This is so awesome. 
Superdave - Is this an honest to goodness threaded BB or a BB30 with a threaded sleeve?


----------



## RussellT

Hi Dave,
Sorry it has taken me so long to post, but I wanted to say thank you for your response and the way this was handled by both Felt and Irvine Bicycles. We worked it out and are loving our bikes. Rode Santiago Canyon for the 1st time last weekend, 51.5 miles, not bad for beginners.
Thanks again
Russell


----------

